# .357 Sig Model Advice



## DrPartagas (Nov 16, 2014)

I need a Sig Sauer .357 sig caliber gun.

I'm considering the P226 and P229 SAS v.2 but not sold on it. --- (Elite) -- (Enhanced Elite)
I own many guns but want one special gun that will shoot great with the best trigger (SRT) and technology.


Of all the models in .357 sig, which model and trigger variant do you think would best suit me for this purpose? SA/DA or SAS??

I'm open to suggestions. 
I'm a little hesitant to consider center fire polymer guns.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would pick up a Glock 32. I believe that with a barrel swap you can make it work with ammo that is easier to find and cheaper to practice with. As far as the trigger goes on a polymer gun, there are inexpensive solutions that make a plastic framed striker trigger work quite well.

GW


----------



## dpadams6 (May 16, 2013)

Nothing handle the 357sig recoil better than p226/p229. The 229 is a little beefier, and designed for the 40/357sig. I believe that you can not do better than the 229. Great for home defense of ccw.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I've entertained the idea of getting a .357sig barrel for my Beretta 96a1. Its a great cartridge.

Another option is maybe you can find a Beretta Cougar 8357.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 357 barrel for my M&P .40 and I must say it shoots really well.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

DrPartagas said:


> *I need a Sig Sauer .357 sig caliber gun.*
> 
> I'm open to suggestions.
> I'm a little hesitant to consider center fire polymer guns.


Of course you do! :mrgreen: everybody does!

Get the version of P229 that feels best in your hand/holster. You won't be disappointed.


----------

